

Scramjet success at Woomera - bootload
http://www.dsto.defence.gov.au/news/5118/

======
lanstein
This is from 2007.

~~~
pmccool
They made another successful launch this week, according to this article:

<http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/03/23/2853372.htm>

